# Connecting existing Audio System



## JohnnyH (Nov 18, 2009)

I recently moved into a new office space. There are speakers installed throughout the office, with volume controls for each room located in central mechanical space. Before purchasing the office space, I noticed that the prior tenant had a receiver located in this room, which he ran satellite radio through. I would like to do the same thing but an not familiar with this wiring system. There are two cables coming out of the wall where the receiver used to sit. Each cable has 4 wires (red, green, white and black). I know this is probably a stupid question for most of you, but how do I connect this. I am used to having to deal with a R+/- and a L+/- when tying speakers into a receiver. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You would need to know where the wires go to Its impossible to say what was done before. My assumption is that they used a pare of wires for each channel but without a wiring diagram its going to be a real challenge. Have a look at each speaker location and see what color of wires end up there.

Welcome to the Shack


----------

